# DWP Letter for residency



## bfdfix (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi I'm abit confused regarding obtaining residency in Spain as UK citizen under pension age regarding healthcare and if a letter from the DWP (department for working and pensions) in the UK is needed to obtain residency in Spain.

I would be self employed in Spain so wouldn't need private healthcare to obtain residency, however I've read that some people have needed a letter from the DWP to say that they no longer have access to the NHS in the UK, yet lots of other guides on how to obtain residency don't mention it.

So I wouldn't if people on here could help clarify it really!

Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never heard of this. Where did you read about it? If it was on a forum like this one, someone might have got the end of the stick - it does happen! Or it might be just one particular Extranjera office, sometimes they appear make up their own rules.


----------



## bfdfix (Aug 21, 2016)

I've read it on a few forum posts, I can't find them to hand but yep several people said they've required a letter from the DWP to say they are no longer a burden on the UK NHS in order to get residency in Spain, and they were under retirement age so didn't get the usual form from the DWP to get healthcare in Spain.

It could well be a regional office thing, I really don't know, I just thought I'd ask on here about it really


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

bfdfix said:


> I've read it on a few forum posts, I can't find them to hand but yep several people said they've required a letter from the DWP to say they are no longer a burden on the UK NHS in order to get residency in Spain, and they were under retirement age so didn't get the usual form from the DWP to get healthcare in Spain.
> 
> It could well be a regional office thing, I really don't know, I just thought I'd ask on here about it really


This happened to us, we needed something from DWP to show we were NOT getting anything from them. They emailed it. IIRC.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Simon22 said:


> This happened to us, we needed something from DWP to show we were NOT getting anything from them. They emailed it. IIRC.


How recently?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I wonder if this was the pre 2012 change? Xiabachia usually good on this one.

There is a thread by someone on here who had trouble getting healthcare/ residency based on being self employed. Not sure if that was because they were new or had no books to show. Residency requirements include income and I’m sure I read someone was told that it was a catch 22 no residency without income, and no autónomo without residency , but I’m sure someone will know where this thread was and whether it’s the norm


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone who was a registered resident before April 2012 is entitled to state healthcare in Spain, & the DWP will supply a lettter to the effect that they aren't entitled in the UK.

Since newcomers aren't entitled unless contributing, I don't understand what the letter could be for?

YEARS ago, in some regions, all comers got free healthcare, so at that time you'd use the letter when registering.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Approximately 2 years ago we needed the "non-entitlement" letter from DWP before we could join the Convenio Especial.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

? Is th OP here and been here for a while or new..... I understand why someone might need it for convenio especial, as your asking to join state system, but as an autónomo you’re automatically entitled to healthcare. When I turned autonomo after being here two years I was asked for nothing apart from the usual documents that any Spaniard has to show.


----------



## bfdfix (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks for the replies I'm new I'm talking about purely for gaining residency not the convenio especial... Its possible in the future I'd need the convenio especial if I wasn't autonomo, but that's not an issue as it stands as I intend on being self employed in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Relyat said:


> Approximately 2 years ago we needed the "non-entitlement" letter from DWP before we could join the Convenio Especial.


That would explain it


----------



## bfdfix (Aug 21, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> That would explain it


Thanks hopefully that's it and clarified then  at least if I ever need to join the convenio especial I'll know that I'll probably need something from the dwp...

Hopefully nothing would change regarding getting on the convenio especial after Brexit if I ever needed it...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

bfdfix said:


> Hopefully nothing would change regarding getting on the convenio especial after Brexit if I ever needed it...


Unlikely, it's not restricted to EU citizens. You just have to have been registered as a resident for a year.


----------



## bfdfix (Aug 21, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> Unlikely, it's not restricted to EU citizens. You just have to have been registered as a resident for a year.


That's a very good point thanks!


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> How recently?


We got here June 2015. So between then and October 2015 as we had Residencia and Autoonomo sorted by then.


----------

